# Banana



## smokin peachey (Feb 25, 2020)

I was getting ready for tomorrow’s breakfast when I noticed this sticker. Man I hope I can sleep tonight. This is going to be epic. See y’all in the am.


----------



## IH 1026 (Feb 25, 2020)

Oh my.  I'll have to check back as the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 25, 2020)

Man I hate frozen bananas....good luck all the same


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 25, 2020)

Dude no one, wants to see your old, bruised banana


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 25, 2020)

I just jerked 15 lbs of bananas on my 560.
Turned into 2 lbs.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 25, 2020)

Whoa, whoa, whoa, this is a family site here Will


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 25, 2020)

Knee dropper I bet


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 25, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Knee dropper I bet


I sure hope so


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 26, 2020)

O MY GOODNESS. THIS IS INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 26, 2020)

Dont hold back, what was your cooking technique?


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 26, 2020)

Dunking it in apple butter would be awesome.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2020)

I say dunk it in chocolate sauce!
Al


----------



## IH 1026 (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm disappointed.  No recipe, no techniques.... how will the new members learn from the old salts?


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 27, 2020)

IH 1026 said:


> I'm disappointed.  No recipe, no techniques.... how will the new members learn from the old salts?


Some things you just can’t share IH. Family secrets n such.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 28, 2020)

Where is the smoothie that thing should be in?


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 7, 2021)

cant win 'em all ya know


----------

